# Voltaje máximo de salida de auriculares



## Giru_zgz

Buenas, ¿ alguien sabe cual es el voltaje máximo que sale por el jack de los auriculares de un ordenador ?
Mi idea es de meter la señal a un amplificador de sonido, ya sea por la entrada de CD, aux o phone si la tension es muy baja.


Gracias


----------



## boris guillen

Usa un MULTIMETRO o tester conecta a esa entrada un auricular que este roto solo cojes los cables son 3 uno grueso(masa)y otros 2 R y L

cojes R y (masa) y ves cuanto te bota de ve ser 2 V o 4 V pero no sube a mucho 


suerte !!
me olvidava yo tengo mi pc conectada aun amplifcador grande  y anda bien


----------



## Electronec

Saludos Giru_zgb:



Giru_zgf dijo:


> Buenas, ¿ alguien sabe cual es el voltaje máximo que sale por el jack de los auriculares de un ordenador ?
> Mi idea es de meter la señal a un amplificador de sonido, ya sea por la entrada de CD, aux o phone si la tension es muy baja.



Sin problemas, pudes realizar todo lo que solicitas. El Voltage que emite un auricular es de apenas unos mili-vóltios. (Ahora, la calidad no es como la de un micro)



			
				boris guillen dijo:
			
		

> Usa un MULTIMETRO o tester conecta a esa entrada un auricular que este roto solo cojes los cables son 3 uno grueso(masa)y otros 2 R y L
> 
> cojes R y (masa) y ves cuanto te bota de ve ser 2 V o 4 V pero no sube a mucho
> 
> 
> suerte !!
> me olvidava yo tengo mi pc conectada aun amplifcador grande  y anda bien


----------



## Tacatomon

Puede ser que en últimas instancias necesites un preamplificador para poder excitar bien a la etapa amplificadora, o ajusta su ganancia...


----------



## Dano

Dale directo que por lo que explicas el amplificador dispone de pre

S2


----------



## Giru_zgz

Si, mi idea era conectarlo al preamplificador del microfono si el voltaje era muy bajo y sino a la entrada de cd o aux, que de la entrada ya pasan al amplificador.
Bueno haber que sale de esto! jaja
Gracias


----------

